# Contador programable de días, horas, minutos y segundos



## carlos1242455 (Ene 30, 2007)

Me pidieron que hiciera un proyecto que realizara las siguientes funciones:
que contara dias, horas, minutos y segundos en dos displays cada uno. Pero que ademas le agregaramos push botons para seleccionar el tiempo que queremos que cuente.
el proyecto se llama "cuanto falta para vacaciones".

Espero que me puedan ayudar por que si estoy bien perdido.

Gracias


----------



## Apollo (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola carlos1242455:

Primero que nada, como recomendación... no necesitas gritar en los escritos, (Escribir todo en mayúsculas).   

Ahora, puedes hacerlo de dos maneras, de manera discreta (Con circuitos lógicos) o con un pic o procesador.

La primera opción puede ser voluminosa y un poco complicada de diseñar, pero es más fácil (Desde mi punto de vista claro, ya que yo no tengo muchos conocimientos acerca delos pic's).

La segunda es más compacta y fáci de diseñar si sabes como programar el pic.

Dependiendo de como quieras armarlo se puede comenzar el proyecto.

Saludos


----------



## carlos1242455 (Ene 30, 2007)

lo necesito haecr con circuitos logicos. pero no se ni cuales utilizar.


----------



## Apollo (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola carlos1242455:

Muy bien, circutos discretos, comencemos por el principio.

1.- Necesitas un contador descendente, (ya que pusiste "cuanto falta para vacaciones")

2.- Necesitas 8 displays (2 para los días, 2 para las horas, 2 para los minutos y 2 para los segundos)

Esa es la parte que nos diste, pero ahora te pregunto:

Necesitas que los pulsadores muevan que? (Los días, minutos, segundos, o todos)
El circuito lleva pilas o va conectado a la línea de alimentación?
Que tanto sabes de electrónica digital?

Partiendo de la información que dejaste, necesitas buscar como hacer:

1.- Un oscilador de 1hz, o un pulso por segundo (ya que esta es la medida más baja que vas a visualizar en los displays)
Si el circuito va conectado a la línea de alimentación este puede ser un divisor de frecuencias (yo utilizo el MC14040), lo unico que necesitas es alimentar la salida del transformador del circuito a la entrada de reloj (Con sus correspondientes resistores para no quemar las entradas). Y buscar el número que quieras que divida, en este caso necesitas (No se que frecuencia tenga la línea de entrada en donde vives), un pulso por segundo, si tu línea es de 50 dividirlo por 50 y si es de 60 dividirlo por 60.

Si el circuito lleva pilas, necesitas hacer un oscilador con compuertas o inversores para tratar de que sea lo más exacto posible.

2.- Utilizar contadores en cascada para cada uno de los display, 8 en total también, podrías utilizar el SN74LS190, que es un contador decimal ascendente descendente en código BCD.

3.- Codificar las salidas de los contadores para que hagan contar al siguiente cuando tu lo quieras, por ejemplo, cuando el display de los segundos llegue a cero, descuentas un minuto, cuando el de los minutos llegue a cero, descuentas una hora, cuando el de las horas llegue a cero descuentas un día.

4.- Limitar los contadores para que comiencen la cuenta desde un número válido en al escala de tiempo, por ejemplo, los segundos y minutos sólo pueden comenzar a bajar desde 59, las horas desde 23 y los días pueden comenzar desde 99.

5.- Decodificadores de código BCD a display de 7 segmentos, (Para poder visualizar cada dígito), para esto puedes utilizar los SN74LS47 o el SN74LS48. La selección de cuál usar va en función a que tipo de display vas a utilizar, de ánodo común (7447) o cátodo común (7448).

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## edwardgh (Feb 11, 2008)

> 4.- Limitar los contadores para que comiencen la cuenta desde un número válido en al escala de tiempo, por ejemplo, los segundos y minutos sólo pueden comenzar a bajar desde 59, las horas desde 23 y los días pueden comenzar desde 99.



y como se puede limitar eso?

mandando a la entrada del contador el codigo del 5 para los segundos ("59, 58 57 etc") y que luego el Load lo cargue 

pero que pasa si el contador es programable y quiero que cuente desde 30, 20, 10 o 45 etc osea un numero programado como se le hace ahi?

nadie?


----------



## fibonacci (Dic 18, 2008)

yo estoy haciendo algo parecido pero el reloj de hs min y seg ya esta terminado pero en el contador de dias tengo un problema cuando este llega a 365 dias y resetea lo hace a 000 y el dia 000 no existe.
pregunta si alguien me pueda ayudar: como puedo hacer para que me recetee y lo haga a 001 en lugar de 000 
desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Ene 17, 2009)

estas usando sircuitos programables supongo
lo que quiere desir que estas mal en la programacion


----------



## fibonacci (Ene 18, 2009)

JUAN CARLOS IPN dijo:
			
		

> estas usando sircuitos programables supongo
> lo que quiere desir que estas mal en la programacion


no entiendo tu respuesta.
soy estudiante de secundaria en colegio industrial y tdavia no se rogramar pic, por eso lo stoy haciendo con circuitos integrado como:4029,4511, etc hablando de cmos. pero tengo algunos problemas.[


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

fibonacci dijo:
			
		

> yo estoy haciendo algo parecido pero el reloj de hs min y seg ya esta terminado pero en el contador de dias tengo un problema cuando este llega a 365 dias y resetea lo hace a 000 y el dia 000 no existe.
> pregunta si alguien me pueda ayudar: como puedo hacer para que me recetee y lo haga a 001 en lugar de 000
> desde ya muchas gracias!


¿ Que contadores estas empleando ?


----------



## fibonacci (Ene 18, 2009)

estoy usando contadores 4029


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

Entonces es muy fácil, cuando llegas a fin de año, en lugar de resetear aplicas la función de "Carga" de datos (Preset) y cargas en el contador de días un "1". en el de meses "1" y en los demás "0", entonces tu contador se reinicia en 01 / 01 / 00:00:00


----------



## fibonacci (Ene 18, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Entonces es muy fácil, cuando llegas a fin de año, en lugar de resetear aplicas la función de "Carga" de datos (Preset) y cargas en el contador de días un "1". en el de meses "1" y en los demás "0", entonces tu contador se reinicia en 01 / 01 / 00:00:00


si eso lo hice pero cuando se lo nciende por primera vez eso no sucedey me carga todos 0


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

El proceso debería ser
1) Reset
2) Preset
Esto al primer encendido del esquema
Si quieres también lo efectúas así al llegar al 31/12 23:59:59 (Ambos pasos)

o 

De allí en mas solo se activa "Preset" sin "Reset"


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Ene 21, 2009)

me puedes mostrar el diagrama de tu circuito
aver si encuentro el problema


----------



## fibonacci (Ene 21, 2009)

JUAN CARLOS IPN dijo:
			
		

> me puedes mostrar el diagrama de tu circuito
> aver si encuentro el problema


aca va  esta en live wire es como un proto board pero en software (muy bueno) la sw1 es para cambiar en los años visiestos (restea en  366 dias en lugar de 365) 
muchas gracias por la ayuda.
el reloj esta funcionando yo ya habia heco otro antes pro con solo min y hs solo tube que agregar la parte de seg si queres que te lo envie avisame pero son indepndientes el reloj del contador de dias solo van a compartir la base de tiempo y no completa. muchas gracia por tu ayuda la verdad que la necesitaba.


----------



## fibonacci (Ene 21, 2009)

aca esta el archivo es una imagen y el archivo live wire


----------



## xyz0k (Ene 28, 2009)

fibonacci dijo:
			
		

> aca esta el archivo es una imagen y el archivo live wire



Gracias!

Haber si consigo hacerlo funcionar jeje.


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Ene 28, 2009)

creo que el problema esta en que como no son pics el circuito no puede hacer otra cosa mas que responder lo que tiene deja intento hacerlo alomejor encuentro algo.

saludos a la comunidad


----------



## fibonacci (Ene 28, 2009)

JUAN CARLOS IPN dijo:
			
		

> creo que el problema esta en que como no son pics el circuito no puede hacer otra cosa mas que responder lo que tiene deja intento hacerlo alomejor encuentro algo.
> 
> saludos a la comunidad



muchas gracias por tu respuesta y me parecia que era algo haci pero queria escuchar otra opinion. te agradezco tu ayuda.
espero respuesta por el circuito con pic pero te aviso que yo no se programarlo si ppodes pasarme junto la programacion sera de mucha ayuda.

 gracias


----------



## fibonacci (Ene 28, 2009)

xyz0k dijo:
			
		

> fibonacci dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey ese no funciona muy bien del todo. jeje
lo esta viendo otra persona de la comunidad para ver si encuentra errores


----------



## xyz0k (Ene 29, 2009)

Buenas quisiera crear un contador de dias como se cuenta en un topic "cuanto falta para", podiendo poner tu los dias con un maximo de 200 dias por ejemplo o así.

¿que componentes necesito para realizar esto?

He tratado de ponerlo en el otro topic, junto al otro problema pero pienso que habia mucho lio contestando a varias personas a la vez.

Muchas gracias.

p.d el display sólo indicaria los dias restantes.

a ser posible cuando realize la cuenta atrás y llege a 00 dias sonara una alarma. (si es demasiado complejo da =)

He estado buscando pero como otra gente también pedian minutos y/o segundos pues me perdí un poco.

Gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## alexrn (Oct 11, 2009)

hola tengo un proyecto igual y quisiera que me ayudaras ami solamente me interesan los dias nada mas y que suene una alarma como una agenda electronica que programas los dias en que sonara la alarma.. gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 11, 2009)

una vez vi un IC muy raro... no recierdo bién que hacía...
pero lo mismo te sirve

no prometo nada..

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/2/05jp5gtl0q1eux65igs1jpsyx0cy.pdf

Saludos


----------



## fagueg (Sep 1, 2010)

buenas, quiero hacer un circuito que se active hora y media despues de encenderla, mejor dicho una alarma.. ya probé con un 555 en configuración en monoestable, pero el máximo tiempo que alcancé fueron 20 minutos. les agradecería que me colaboren con eso... gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola fagueg

Espero tengas el SoftWare CircuitMaker para que puedas abrir el circuito adjunto en el ZIP.
La imagen probablemente no se vean todos los datos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fagueg (Sep 2, 2010)

MrCarlos gracias por tu colaboración se ve muy interesante el circuito.. Pero por casualidad no tendrás otro circuito mas sencillo, lo que pasa es que lo necesito implementar en una tarjeta pequeña y con este diseño se me hace complicado.. Te agradecería que me colabores con eso o si sabes de alguien mas que me pueda colaborar. Gracias nuevamente y estámos en contacto.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola fagurg

No, desafortunadamente no tengo otro más sencillo, pero podrías simplificarlo quitándole toda la circuiteria de segundos y aplicándole pulsos de un minuto a lo que quede.
Además, como solo quieres algo que active una alarma a la hora y media de encendido, tambien le puedes quitar la circuiteria de las decenas de horas.

Ahora bien: si has logrado armar un circuito con el 555 de 20 minutos, podrías modificarlo para que diera 1 pulso cada 10 minutos y este meterlo a unos contadores. Al cavo de 9 pulsos habrán transcurrido los 90(=1:30Hrs) minutos que deseas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

